# الأساور



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
اريد الكلمة الدارجة عندكم للأسورة
في مصر نقول غويشة وجمعها غوايش ، ولا اعرف ما اصل تلك الكلمة​


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نقول
"إسوارة"
والجمع
"أساور"​


----------



## barkoosh

Linolenic said:


> في الأردن نقول
> "إسوارة"
> والجمع
> "أساور"​


كذلك في لبنان​


----------



## Bakr

في المغرب نقول دمليج والجمع دمالج
عن العربية: دملج​


----------



## momai

barkoosh said:


> كذلك في لبنان​


ايضا في سوريا


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد الكلمة الدارجة عندكم للأسورة
> في مصر نقول غويشة وجمعها غوايش ، ولا اعرف ما اصل تلك الكلمة​



الأساور التقليدية يسمونها عندنا غوشة وغوايش مثلكم
لكن الأساور الحديثة يسمونها سوارة وأسورة إلخ وأظن كلمة غوايش ستنقرض قريباً


----------



## cherine

في مصر أيضًا نستعمل كلمة إسْوِرة (وجمعها أَسَاوِر) وهى السوار الذي يحمل حلية (مثل ماسة أو لؤلؤة أو مجموعة من الماسات و/أو اللآلئ) بينما الغِوِيشة (وجمعها غوايش) تشير للسوار الذي لا يحمل حلية إضافية وتكون زينته في تشكيل الذهب (أو الخامة المستخدَمة، أيًا كانت) نفسه.
كذلك نستخدم كلمة إِنْسْيال/إنْسِيال (المأخوذة من الفرنسية) للإشارة للسوار الأقل سُمكًا وصلابة من الإسورة والغويشة.


----------



## Schem

Wadi Hanifa said:


> الأساور التقليدية يسمونها عندنا غوشة وغوايش مثلكم
> لكن الأساور الحديثة يسمونها سوارة وأسورة إلخ وأظن كلمة غوايش ستنقرض قريباً



.في القصيم نسميها مجول (ج. مجاول) لا غوشة لكنها كما غوشة في انحسار إنما ليست قريبة للإنقراض


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لكم جميعا، ماذا يسمونها في العراق ومنطقة الخليج؟


----------

